

Ng-wat - alexcasalboni
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_Wp-2XA9ZU

======
bceagle
This talk was awesome. Aaron Frost mentioned later that this talk got the
first standing ovation in ng-conf history. Whether you love or hate Angular,
you will be on the floor laughing your ass off.

